# New Yote Gun



## hunthard44 (Feb 23, 2007)

Saw a add for a Reminton model 700 sps Varment, 26 " bull barrell at Dicks sporting goods. It has a green stock & a great trigger, cheap scope but it will work for now. 223 or 22-250

Went to the range & shoots 3/8 " at hundred yards. $470.00 after rebate


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Is there a point here? Did you buy the gun? Or you're saying you bought it and like it? Which caliber did you choose?


----------



## hunthard44 (Feb 23, 2007)

I bought one. Just passing info on a great gun & a great price. Bought the 223 because I love to go to the range (go once per week) & like the price of 223 ammo. The scope is so so & will replace in future, its a 4 x 12


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Smart buy. I dont own A Remington but Remington is one of two names I trust when it comes to rifles.


----------



## hunthard44 (Feb 23, 2007)

This is my first Rem rifle, have 3 870's & 1 1100. I think this rifle is capable of shooting tighter groups then I am. 9 1/2 lbs & you dont even feel it go off.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

I owned a Remington once. ONCE..didnt have a good experience with it and cant see myself every owning another real soon. it was a model 700 in 7mm. sticky action, loads not loading correctly, loads not ejecting...ect..maybe I got a gun that was made on a monday morning. Didnt take me long to send that one down the road..


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

was it semi auto with a clip, my friend gots one and clip and semi auto dont seem to mix


----------



## hunthard44 (Feb 23, 2007)

My rifles have always been Brownings except for a old Mauser action my dad gave me. I have never went cheap when it comes to guns so I was skeptical about this gun but was very suprised on groups it shot. I am planning on painting stock camo for hunting but right now its the go to gun for the range.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

coyote_buster said:


> was it semi auto with a clip, my friend gots one and clip and semi auto dont seem to mix


 No it was a bolt action, not much into semi auto on big high powers. got a couple ruger 10/22's. the the gun in question was a bolt.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

> 9 1/2 lbs & you dont even feel it go off.quote]
> 
> ofcourse your not gunna feel it go off. it's a .223. And are you talking about the remington 700 sps, if so, its 9.5 lbs?[/


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The sps varmint is a 26" heavy barrel with a beavertail synthetic stock. I'm surprised it's not even a little more than 9.5#.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

oo heavy barrel ..i see..that thing must look sweet!


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

This gun (700 SPS Varmint) weighs 8.5 lbs. according to Remington. I believe that the gun we are talking about had a scope already mounted on it, thus bringing it up to 9.5 lbs. It sounds like you are happy with the accuracy right out of the box. I can't remember, did you say it has the new X-Mark Pro Trigger? If so, what do you think of their new trigger?


----------



## hunthard44 (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes it does have the new trigger & was very happy with it. I am starting to shoot with bipod (range is drying out) & it shoots great. Cant believe for $470.00 you can buy a shooter like this


----------

